# 2Lbs Karpfenruten



## marcus7 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich spiel in letzter Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Pärchen leichte Karpfenruten zuzulegen.

Daiwa Windcast in 12ft. 2Lbs schweben mir da vor.
Für Kurzansitze, wo es nicht um große Fische etc. geht.

Meine Frage ist: 
Habr ihr evtl. solch leichte Ruten in Gebrauch und/oder könnt ihr etwas darüber berichten?
Z.b. welche Bleigewichte sich damit noch fischen lassen bzw. ob 2Lbs überhaupt noch ausreichen wenigstens 70gr. handeln zu können?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob 2Lbs doch nicht etwas zu wenig sind, aber bei Ruten dieser Klasse hat man heutzutage nicht mehr die große Auswahl...

Vielen Dank schon mal für gute Antworten#h.

mfg Marcus


----------



## volkerm (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hallo Marcus,

meine Karpfenzeiten liegen länger zurück; ich fischte 2 1/4 lbs. Ruten, und das erfolgreich.
Solange es nicht fliesst, reicht das völlig.
WG so 50gr.
Reicht völlig, für einen 6er Haken.
Warum man da heute Brandungsgeschirr auffährt, verstehe ich auch nicht.
Sollte ich noch einmal anfangen, dann sicher auch mit 2 lbs.
Im Fluss wird es eng; da habe ich dann tatsächlich leichte Brandungsruten eingesetzt, um die Ochsen von den Bäumen weg zu halten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## colognecarp (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hi

Ich hab eine 2,5er Hutchinson voll parabolisch im einsatz, bei den kleinsten Fischen biegt sich die Spitze zum Arsch. Das macht schon laune, aber drunter würde ich nicht gehen wollen. 80gr. bekomme ich mit der noch grade so ins Wasser, natürlich auch keine 80-100m weit

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich habe 2010 mal mit voller Absicht die 2 1/2lb und 2 3/4lb-Ruten weggelegt und statt dessen mal mit leichterem Gerät gefischt... 

Warum? Weil sich  bei mir am Platz die Brassen eingemietet hatten. Allerdings dicke Jungs bis 11Pfd410gr... 
Da die am Karpfengerät ziemlich langweilig waren, habe ich mal folgende Ruten benutzt:

Ultimate Float, 13ft/1-1 1/2lb
B.Richi Spirolino Trout 3,60m/20-40gr WG
Rolle : 3500er Shimano Baitrunner, 31er Berkley Big Game

Die B.Richi hatte ich mir mal aus Nostalgiegründen gekauft... Korkgriff, dunkelroter Blank und teilweise goldfarbene Ringeinfassungen:l Fast schon Old school...

So, aber mal zurück zum Thema... 

Mit der Ultimate habe ich Gewichte bis 57gr bzw. ein 30gr Method Feeder+Futter geschmissen. Das war absolut grenzwertig und ich mußte den Wurf gaaanz sanft beschleunigen.

Bei der B.Richi habe ich zur Vorsicht nur Gewichte bis 40gr verwendet.
Dazu mußten die Fische vom dichten Kraut abgehalten werden...

Fazit: Drillspaß pur mit den Brassen, (richtig, bis zum Arsch und vllt. noch weiter!!!) aber einen Karpfen der schwerer ist als 15Pfd wollte ich nicht damit drillen.
Das würde den Drill unnötig in die Länge ziehen...

Kann mir vorstellen, das du da mit 2lb-Ruten genau richtig liegen würdest. Ich würde aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen darauf achten, das deine Ruten nicht unbedingt eine "C/D-Aktion" haben... Ich denke mal das eine B/C-Aktion oder reine "C-Aktion" hier wohl besser angebracht wäre.
Also eher weiche Spitzenaktion die ungefähr in die Mitte reicht mit einem Kräftigen Rückgrat.

Aber tröste dich, ich bin auf der Suche nach 13ft/2 1/2lb-Ruten die noch einigermaßen erschwinglich sein sollen und stehe vor ähnlichen Problemen.


----------



## volkerm (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Industrie und Marketing machen die guten Sachen platt, um sie uns in 5 Jahren wieder als Modeprodukt verkaufen zu können.
Darum ist das Segment so schwach.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Deswegen hab ich mir die B.Richi Spiro gekauft.
 Wer die Möglichkeit hat das Teilchen mal auf einer Messe zu befummeln sollte das tun...Surprise, Surprise!


----------



## heidsch (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

@marcus:

welche ruten hast du denn standartmäßig im einsatz?

ich fische schon seit jahren "nur" 2,75lbs ruten und finde die für den allgemeinen gebrauch zum karpfenangeln ideal.
auf grund meiner jetzigen erfahrungen im wurfgewicht und drillverhalten mit kleinen carps würde ich nicht unter 2,25lbs gehen wollen.

2lbs finde ich persönlich schon sehr grenzwertig was wurfgewicht und drillverhalten angeht.

eine funrute würde bei mir in 2,25 besser 2,5lbs ausfallen  ... je nach modell. persönlich glaube ich auch nicht das du viele aussagekräftige ratschläge bekommen wirst, da 2lbs-ruten in karpfenanglerkreisen doch wohl eher die ausnahme sein wird.

geh mal lieber ne stufe höher ... 2,25lbs sind da schon angebrachter ... meine meinung #h.



mfg heidsch


----------



## Carras (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Moin,

hab Harrison Stalker Ruten im Einsatz. Die haben nur 10 ft und 2 lbs.

Wurfgewicht: Hmm über 50 Gramm würde ich nicht gehen. Und schon bei 40 Gramm zieh ich da nimmer voll durch, das trau ich den Rütchen nicht mehr zu.

Wenn es um Distanzen bis 20 oder 30 Metern geht,...dann sind die Teile Klasse,...Soll es weiter gehen, würde ich auf min 2,5 lbs gehen.

Ein anderes Thema ist das "Druck ausüben". Mit meinen Harrison Stalker, gelingt das nur sehr bedingt. Wenn Du dann in der Nähe von Hindernissen fischen wirst,..und Fische über 20 pfd. erwarten kannst,...ist so ein Rütchen nicht die beste Wahl.

Zumahl eine 12 ft Rute in 2 lbs nochmal etwas weicher sein wird als in 10 ft.

Daher mein Tip: Lieber 2,25 oder 2,5 lbs.

Auf ebay gibt es gerade zwei TUSK Carp in 2,25 lbs. schau mal rein.


----------



## NickAdams (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich fische auf kurze Distanz die Quantum Radical Old School mit 2,25 lbs. Normalerweise hänge ich ein 55gr. Blei an, meistens fische ich sie aber mit Pose, das ist affengeil und macht viel Spaß. An kleinen Weihern, an denen mit viel Satzkarpfen zu rechnen ist oder auch mal eine Schleie, habe ich sogar mit der Old School light gefischt, die nur 1,75 lbs. hat. Da wird der Satzer dann zum "gefühlten" Kapitalen.... 

So long,

Nick


----------



## marcus7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



heidsch schrieb:


> @marcus:
> 
> welche ruten hast du denn standartmäßig im einsatz?
> 
> ...




Hi,

normal fische ich Daiwa Emblem in 2,75 Lbs.
Fische die meistens mit 143gr. Inlinern und die kann das auch gut ab, obwohl für 2,75 Lbs ja meist von Wurfgewichten knapp unter 100gr. gesprochen wird.

Tja ich würde gerne 2,25 Lbs nehmen, aber find da mal eine |bigeyes.

Am besten wäre es das Ding mal in die Finger zu bekommen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das genau die Rute wer im Laden stehen hat oder ich sie auf einer Messe finden kann.


----------



## marcus7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



Carras schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab Harrison Stalker Ruten im Einsatz. Die haben nur 10 ft und 2 lbs.
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Erfahrungswerte#h.

Die Handmade Ruten auf ebay sehen gut aus, aber übersteigt auch etwas das, was ich ausgeben wollte.
Soll ja nur als Funruten sein, da wollte ich bis 100eu pro Rute ausgeben.

Danke an alle für die Tips.

Ich überlegs mir noch mal, vielleicht find ich auf der Hannovermesse ja doch etwas vergleichbares zum "angrabbeln".

mfg


----------



## Carras (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ganz Ehrlich,

ich glaube nicht, daß er die TUSK Ruten zu dem Preis weg bekommen wird.

Das sind Preisvorstellungen, die man manchmal nicht mal für ne Century Armalite auf ebay bekommen wird.

Mein Bruder hat letzten die alten Sportex Kev Carp in 12 ft. 2 1/4 lbs. (Made in Germany!) für 135.-€ pro Rute gekauft. Und die Ruten haben normal schon Sammlerwert.... von daher....passt der Preiswunsch bei den TUSK nicht ganz.

Beobachte das Angebot mal und schreib ihn direkt an....mein Tip.

vor 3 oder 4 Monaten gingen auf ebay, drei TUSK Carp in 13 ft 3,5 lbs. für zusammen 130 oder 140.-€ weg!

Beim Wiederverkauf kann man TUSK eben nicht ganz mit Sportex, Harrison oder Century vergleichen.


----------



## marcus7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

.

Danke Carras!


----------



## Carras (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Aber mach schnell, nicht daß hier noch mehr meinen Tip lesen ,...


----------



## heidsch (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> normal fische ich Daiwa Emblem in 2,75 Lbs.
> Fische die meistens mit 143gr. Inlinern und die kann das auch gut ab, obwohl für 2,75 Lbs ja meist von Wurfgewichten knapp unter 100gr. gesprochen wird.
> ...



hi marcus,

naja ... wie siehts denn mit der Chub Outkast Plus Small Water aus ?

würde 105,- € kosten und der ruf der outkast-serie ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste  !


mfg heidsch


----------



## marcus7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Danke, das ist auch eine Alternative, die habe ich beim Suchen doch echt übersehen, obwohl ich dort gestöbert hab.


----------



## ProHunters Fox (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich finde, dass man auf die Lbs-Zahl nicht immer vertrauen kann.
Ich fische seit ein paar Jahren schon die Cormoran Cortex Carp in 11ft 2 Lbs.
Fällt allerdings meiner Meinung nach etwas härter aus. Fische damit Bleie bis 70 Gramm, und die kann ich auch ruhigen Gewissens in die Ferne befördern. Die Rute ist sehr standfest und robust, auch härtere Drills sind damit kein Problem. Ich werde mir irgendwann wenn ich den Rahmen meines Tackles gedeckt habe auch Teichruten zulegen. Mir schweben da allerdings 1,75 lbs Ruten vor. Da gibt es schöne von Free Spirit, die kosten auch gar nicht mal die Welt. 120 Euro glaube ich, damit kann man wohl leben.


----------



## marcus7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Genau solch ein Verhalten der Daiwas mit 2Lbs wäre perfekt für mich!

So das man mit 70gr. fischen kann.

Aber wie du schon sagtest, man kann sich scheinbar echt nicht auf die nackte Lbs-Klasse verlassen#d.
Dir auch nochmal Danke für die Erfahrung.


----------



## Lupus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hallo,
an welche Ruten hast du denn gedacht??

Ich hab gerade gesehen das MAD eine Oldschool auf den Markt gebracht hat! 2lbs und 2.5lbs gibt es da zur Auswahl!

Ich persönlich fische mit 2.5 und 2.75er Ruten! Als Gewichte setze ich (geworfen) 92g bis 113g ein!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Nitro (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hallo,
habe jahrelang mit den Sportex Kev Carp de Luxe in 12 ft. 2lbs gefischt bestückt mit SS 2600.Ein super Spaßfaktor bei einigermaßen freies Wasser fürn Fluß und über 70g Gewicht aber nicht mehr einsetzbar. Mein Händler hat vor kurzem seine Altbestände rausgeschmissen da konnte ich noch 2 Normark Ruten in 2,25 lbs ergattern für'n fuffi das Stück.


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe jahrelang mit den Sportex Kev Carp de Luxe in 12 ft. 2lbs gefischt bestückt mit SS 2600.Ein super Spaßfaktor bei einigermaßen freies Wasser fürn Fluß und über 70g Gewicht aber nicht mehr einsetzbar. Mein Händler hat vor kurzem seine Altbestände rausgeschmissen da konnte ich noch 2 Normark Ruten in 2,25 lbs ergattern für'n fuffi das Stück.



Das ist jawohl ne Traumkombo! Hast du die noch?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

@Lupus: danke für den Tipp mit der DAM-Mad Rute!!!

War eben mal im Online-Katalog von MAD stöbern.

Da gibts sogar drei Sahnestücke die mir zusagen... 

- Defender Spezialist 13ft/1.75lbs (leider 3tlg, 115€, Seite M8)

- Oldskool Carp 12ft/2-2,5lbs (145€, Seite M5)

- Vanguart Float, 13ft/1.75lbs (leider auch 3-tlg, 129€, Seite M6)

Jetzt wird guter Rat teuer. Oder ein schlechter Rat, das wird sauteuer.
Hab da nämlich noch ein paar anderer Rutenünsche. Und nur einmal im Jahr Geburtstag.


----------



## CarpMetty (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Moin!
Was du dir auch noch angucken könntest sind Shimano Catana.
Gibt es in 2,0 und 2,25lbs.
Ich hab mir letztens die in 2,5lbs geholt. Hab sie für 80€ bekommen, und sie haben mir persönlich besser gefallen, als die Outkast..
Sind sehr schöne Ruten mit ziemlich weitgehender Aktion, zumindest im trockenen. konnte sie nämlich noch nicht am Wasser testen, da kurz nachdem ich sie mir geholt habe alle Gewässer  zugefroren waren.
Optisch machen sie auch was her, unter anderen, weil sie keine Ringe mit Keramik haben, sondern 7 feine Polierte Stahlringe.
Heute habe ich mir nach langen hin und her dann noch für diese Ruten 3 Baitrunnder DL 4000 FA geholt. Verdammt,wann taut es endlich......


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Die Catana hab ich bei Nordfishing schon gesehen. 

Nachteil: ich kann die Rute nicht anfassen...

Mal sehen, eine 3. leichte Rute wäre sowieso nur ein Gimmick für mich incl. dem Seitenblick meiner Freundin... du hast doch schon fünf Karpfenruten...
Dann muß das Konto noch zustimmen. Hab da noch eine "kleine" Ausgabe von ca. 450€ für zwei Ruten und eine Rolle vor mir, ohne die Messebesuche. 

Und das ist eigentlich schon heftig genug...

Aber wie hat unser Andal in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben als mich jemand fragte was ich mit meinen 25 Angelrollen will:



Andal schrieb:


> Besitzen... Eigentum ist geil!


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Wie ich gelesen habe ist der Name Chup Small Water 2.25lbs in dem Raum gefallen. 

habe davon auch ein Pärchen allerdings in der 12ft Variante. 

Es sind spitzenmäßige Ruten! Toll verarbeitet, schöner Rollenhalter cooler Matt-Finish Lack ;-) 

Einige werden sich warscheinlich wundern " Die sins doch erst im Ferbuar lieferbar" ( Kann von Ort zu Ort abweichen ) 

Durch meinem "Privathändler" konnte er mir 2 vorläuffig auftreiben. 

Jedoch musste ich keine Cent zahlen ;-) Habe sie ledeglich zum testen bekommen. 

Und ich bin erstaunt wie kraftvoll die Small Water sind. ;-) 
Echt edle Ruten !!


----------



## CarpDream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Achja mit ein bischen Gefühl kann man ca 70gramm und einen kleinen Stick schön rauskatapultieren ;-)


----------



## Nitro (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Das ist jawohl ne Traumkombo! Hast du die noch?
> 
> Ja, 3mal und ab und zu noch im Einsatz.


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es die alten ss2600 sind, oder? Welchen Schnurdurchmesser benutzt du? Wieviel Meter bekommst du drauf?

Echt geile Kombo, haste Bilder?


----------



## Volker64 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hallo,

falls nicht unbedingt Carp auf der Rute stehen soll und auch ein Korkgriff kein Hindernis ist, würde ich Barbenruten empfehlen, z.B. die FOX DUO LITE BARBEL XTRA oder die Shimano Purist Power Barbel. Benutze beide zum leichten Karpfenangeln und zum Barbenangeln in der Elbe. 70g Bleie lassen sich damit problemlos auf Weiten von 50m werfen. Karpfen und Graskarpfen bis knapp über 20 Pfund lassen sich in hindernisfreien Gewässern problemlos drillen. jeder Drill ist ein Erlebnis. Fische die Ruten in der Elbe auch mit Futterkörben bis 150g.


Gruß Volker


----------



## Gemini (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich fische als Allround-Ruten für alles mögliche zwei Northwestern Kevlite 12' 2lbs, um 70g kein Problem, eine der wenigen Ruten wo mir Vollparabolik richtig gut gefällt. 

Der lange Griff nervt beim Drill, den seid ihr aber wohl gewöhnt 

Schon relativ alt aber ich glaube nicht klein zu bekommen... |wavey:


----------



## pfefferladen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich kann dir da die Greys Prodigy Specimen ans Herz legen.
Das sind Ruten mit 2 verschiedenen Spitzen.
1,5lbs und 2lbs.

80gr sind kein Problem.Du kannst voll durchziehen.Bei 110gr hat mich der Mut verlassen.Aber es geht mit ein wenig Gefühl schon.
Das war auch der Grund ( und das günstige Angebot vom Händler ) warum ich mir überhaupt 3lbs Ruten gekauft habe.

Die Ruten sind ein Traum. !!!! Ich liebe diese Ruten.
Es handelt sich aber nicht um die aktuelle TX Serie.

Greys Prodigy VX Twin Tip müsste der Nachfolger sein.

Die größten Karpfen lagen bei 15kg mit diesen Ruten.Ich muss sagen es war nie das Gefühl da das die Ruten am Ende wären.

Mit der 1,5lbs Spitze fische ich mit der Pose auf kurze Distanz.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hi,
nur mal so als Inspiration:q:

Ich will ja keinem was einreden, aber ich ganz persönlich würde keinen Wert darauf legen, mit schönen neuen leichten Karpfenruten 70g zu werfen.

Die leichte Fischerei wäre doch am schönsten, wenn sie sich auch in der Taktik und zunächst einmal auch im Rig fortsetzen würde! 

Eine 1,75er 2 Pfund Harrison Multi Carp (z.B. vom Rutenbauer um die Ecke aufgebaut mit schönem Korkgriff und Einstegberingung) z.B. würde sich doch schön mit einem gut austarierten Run Rig mit leichtem Blei fischen, oder?

Ich käme nicht auf die Idee, eine plumpe Selbsthakmontage mit sowas zu werfen....:k|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich käme nicht auf die Idee, eine plumpe Selbsthakmontage mit sowas zu werfen....:k|wavey:



Nö, meistens so richtig nach der alten Schiene...


----------



## pfefferladen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> nur mal so als Inspiration:q:
> 
> Ich will ja keinem was einreden, aber ich ganz persönlich würde keinen Wert darauf legen, mit schönen neuen leichten Karpfenruten 70g zu werfen.
> ...


 
Jupp, geb ich dir Recht.Am liebsten mit der Pose. :k

Macht mir richtig Laune.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Jap, Liftmontage...:m


----------



## Matchfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Also ich kann die Greys Prodigy Specimen TX nur empfehlen.
Habe 2 in 3,60m und 1,25lb und sind echt traumhafte Ruten.
Sind schön leicht und fein aber habe auch genug kraft von 70gr ordentlich zu schmeißen. Nutze sie bei uns an der Ems und sind echt top für Döbel,Karpfen, Raubfische...
Habe 2 für 195€ bekommen und der Preis ist echt gerechtferigt für die Quali. Die Ruten sind aber nen bischen schneller und net so weich wie viele Floater Ruten.
Die Ruten gibts auch in 1,5 und 1,75lb aber die sind dann schon relativ stark auch wenn mans net so glaubt. Einfach ma irgendwo inne Hand nehmen. Sind echte Sahnestücke ; )


----------



## marcus7 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Das ist ja wirklich komisch mit den Lbs-Klassen...Matchfischer wirft mit 1,25(!)Lbs "locker" 70gr und bei anderen geht dies mit der 2Lbs Klasse nicht gut.

Langsam bin ich etwas verwirrt;+.

@Spaltkarpfen: da hast Du schon Recht das es mit Pose oder leichten Grundbleien noch spannender ist, dennoch wollte ich bis ca. 70 gr werfen können.

Für die leichte Posen- bzw. Grundfischerei habe ich schon Ruten (Matchruten, Floater-Rute, Feederrute und noch zahlreiche Allround-Geschichten).


mfg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Hi Marcus,

ich meinte nicht so wirklich die Posenangelei, auch kein Feedern, sondern tatsächlich eine leichte Fischerei mit Run Rigs, Chod Rigs oder 'Freelining' und sowas, schon mit Bissanzeigern und leichten Hängern.....30, 40 50 gr. so in der Richtung.

Wenn du zu 90% 'allround' mit minimalem Festbleigewicht zwische 2,5 und 3 oz fischen willst, tut es wahrscheinlich eine steife 2 1/4 oder 2 1/2 lb in 12' besser.

Du kannst jede 2 lb Rute mit 70 gr. werfen, fragt sich bloß, wie weit und zielgenau. Für die Distanz soll die Ausrüstung ja aber wohl nicht sein!

Ich habe auch schon 5 oder 6 oz an 2,5 lb in die Strömung geworfen, weil ich nichts anders hatte...geht auch, schenkt aber weniger Freude. Beim Drill merkt man das Blei dann auch, besonders bei weichen Ruten.


----------



## Matchfischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Also es kommt natürlich auf die Rute an und die Grey sind für das Angegebene Gewicht schon relativ kräftich aber auch sehr fein. Also Greys sagt selbst das die Rute nen WG von 70gr hat was auch wohl passt. Habe selber die Erfahrung gemacht das hochwertige Ruten nen bischen vielfältiger sind. Also fein und gleichzeitig Kraftvoll. Also es gibt ja diese klassischen Floater Ruten die eher nen bischen weicher sind und halt richtige Karpfenruten und die Grey is quasi son mittelding also wirk nen bischen wie nen schwere Matchrute hat aber trozdem genug Kraft um auch mittelschwere Festbleimontage zu werfen. Is halt auch ne recht schnelle Rute. Muss man einfach inna Hand gehabt haben ^^

Also glaube dass die Greys für dich wohl passend sein würde. Ähnlich wie du habe ich auch gedacht. Hab auch ne Floater und Feeder und so aber die Greys sind echt ne ganz andere Klasse ; )

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....imen-p-21259&cName=ruten-karpfenruten-c-32_41


----------



## Jagst-Carp (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*



Carras schrieb:


> Aber mach schnell, nicht daß hier noch mehr meinen Tip lesen ,...



zu spät.....


----------



## andy12345 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

HALLO ,

ein kumpel von mir hat die controller von fox in 1.75 lbs ;damit fischt er nur bei uns ane seen ! 40er fische hat er damit auch landen können ohne probleme . also zum gezielten karpfenangeln an kleinen pools sind diese ruten einfach nur geil hate auch eine von den ruten für eine nacht  die sind einfach nur porno da macht das drillen richtig spaß mit ! nur werfen ist nicht so gut mit 4 oz da boegt es sich :-D

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (10. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

So ich grabe das hier nochmal aus, evtl. interessiert es ja noch den einen oder anderen:

Habe die im Eingangspost beschriebenen Daiwa Stöckchen mittlerweile auf gut Glück gekauft und muss sagen trotz der gering erscheinenden 2Lbs, kann man mit ihnen Wurfgewichte von 70-80gr. noch sehr gut handlen.

Also zum Gück nicht zu schwach, wie ich Anfangs befürchtet hatte.

mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (11. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

das selbe durfte ich mit meiner dam mad vanguard float auch feststellen. mit 60g lässt sie sich klasse fischen und noch voll durchziehen! 70g sind auchnoch angenehm.
hätte ich nie gedacht. wahnsinn was die leichten ruten mitmachen.
was habt ihr für rollen drauf?


----------



## marcus7 (11. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich hab erstmal alte Shimano Baitrunner drauf gemacht die ich noch im Keller hatte.

Habe bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt noch keine passende Rolle die mir gefällt gefunden.

Alle die in Frage kämen sind viel zu klobig und fassen deutlich zu viel Schnur.
Ich will mir an diese leichten Ruten ja keine dicken Klötze hängen...

mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (11. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

da war auch mein problem. hab jetzt meine 2500er spro melissa drangeschraubt. und was soll ich sagen? passt bestens! bremse lässt sich sehr schnell und gut regeln... läuft leicht, ist leicht und hat auch mit den 60/70g kein problem. 
hatte erst an die shimano baitrunner 2500 dl fa gedacht...
oder die dam quick calyber. hatte die rolle vorgestern in der hand und sie hat mich sehr positiv überrascht! einzig und allein der freilauf lässt sich nicht sehr stramm einstellen. aber für so leichte ruten reichts. und die schnurverlegung ist spitze!


----------



## marcus7 (11. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

JA dann passts doch ;-)

Werde die kleinen Baitrunner auch erstmal dran lassen und dann ein paar mal fischen und sehen wie sich das als Combo macht.

Ist sowieso für den Nahbereich gedacht, von daher sollte es hinhauen.


mfg


----------



## Nbgfischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Ich Grüße , ich habe jetzt kein anderes Thema gefunden und poste meine Frage mal hier mit rein da es sich auch um Karpfenruten handelt.
Ich würd mir auch gern 2 neue karpfenruten zulegen aber es gibt für mich gewisse Probleme. Da ich auf Karpfen NUR  mit Festbleimontage fische , fische ich meistens mit 70-100g Bleien. Die Gewässer wiederrum sind keine Baggerseen sondern mehr Flüsse und Kanäle. Ich bin somit auf der suche nach eine Karpfenrute die  bestenfalles 3 m lang ist und ein wurfgewicht biss 100g hat :x ...  hat da jemand nen guten rat ? 
Wäre top , in dem sinne "Petri Heil"

mfg NBGfischer


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Karpfenuten von 3m... da ist die Auswahl nicht groß. Es gibt einige Stalker-Modelle, die muß man aber erst mal finden.

Vor zwei, drei Wochen sind ein paar für sehr wenig Geld bei Ebay weg gegangen, da würde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen.

Ansonsten würde ich mal die Ausverkaufslisten der großen Karpfen-Onlineshops durchsehen. 

Irgendeiner hatte neulich Stalker-Ruten im Abverkauft, ich weiß aber nicht mehr wer das war.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: In einem Fluß würde ich eher eine 13ft-Rute nehmen, ansonsten eine von 12ft.
Außer deine Flüße und Kanäle sind eigentlich Bäche von 2-3m Breite.

Ansonsten würde ich dann wirklich ein neues Thema starten, wenn es so schwierige Bedingungen sind.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2011)

*AW: 2Lbs Karpfenruten*

Das man Dickfische nur mit Ruten jenseits der 2.50 lbs. halten kann, zumal wenn das Gewässer nicht ganz sauber ist, muss man in Hinblick auf die Fähigkeiten des Anglers auch etwas relativieren.

Mr. Richard Walker zog seine Clarissa (44 lbs.) mit einer Rute, die vermutlich noch nicht mal ganz 2.00 lbs. hatte. Auch Chris Yates fing einige Fische mit deutlich über 30 lbs. nur mit einer 2.00 lbs. Gespließten (The Bishop). Wer sich dazu mal Gewässer wie den legendären Redmire Pool ansieht, der merkt sehr schnell, dass da nix mit freien Ufern und Krautfreiheit ist. The man makes the angler, not the rod! 

Auch die wirklichen Wurfgewichte wird man ausschließlich per Selbstversuch ermitteln können; die Werksangaben sind Makulatur. Mit meiner 1.75 lbs. Drennan Carp Light werfe ich problemlos einen 40 gr Methodfeeder pluss Futter. Mit meiner Rhino Specialist Barbel, angegeben mit 120 gr. Wurfgewicht, kann ich mir mit der gleichen Montage nur einen vorsichtigen Schlenzer erlauben.

Persönliches Fazit:

Für moderate Wurfweiten, innerhalb derer eh die meisten Fische stehen, reichen Testkurven bis höchstens 2.50 lbs. absolut aus. Und für den Nahbereich mit kürzeren Ruten geht sowieso nichts über die altbewährte Hardy R.W. Mk. II. Die hat zwar "nur" 1.50 lbs., aber das macht der geniale Glasblank allemal doppelt wett!


----------

